# Double Green Schwinn BC117



## Crazy8 (Jan 27, 2017)

Just picked this up from Paul Baskin (some of you should know him, and he still has some good stuff!).  He was the lucky bastard who stole it 2 weeks ago on a local Facebook garage sale page.  I made him an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 27, 2017)

That's a super cool bike. Love the color. Has a cool look. Looks to me missing only the rack and headlight? I have a 37 c model.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 27, 2017)

awesome ride! congrats!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 27, 2017)

Want

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 27, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> That's a super cool bike. Love the color. Has a cool look. Looks to me missing only the rack and headlight? I have a 37 c model.




Rack, light and drop stand (clip is there) and sadly, half of the front duck tail part of the fender which I didn't see until I got home
.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 27, 2017)

One Schwinn I'm really liking here.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 27, 2017)

Want more


----------



## Dave K (Jan 27, 2017)

Amazing.  One of the coolest BC's around.  Please be super careful with the paint detail if you polish it.  The accent paint color will sometimes wipe off with one pass.  Hence all the BC's with one color fenders.


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 27, 2017)

1938.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)

Killer bike!!!!

I would guess early '39 based on that serial.

I want it.....


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 27, 2017)

So this list is dead wrong?  I thought 37, but I know nothing about linear numbers.


----------



## jld (Jan 27, 2017)

love it.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> So this list is dead wrong?  I thought 37, but I know nothing about linear numbers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 415252




Yeah I don't think that one is very accurate. Your serial is the larger letters/numerals. Tim's list on Bicycle Chronicles is much more representative of what's been documented and also what I've owned or has passed through my circle of friends. Just my opinion, not an exact science.

It's either a 38 or 39, only 2 years of the BC with straight down tube.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)

And most of the 39/40 BCs I've seen have the 2 hole light, 38s usually have the larger single hole mount. 

Also, it seems like Schwinn ran out of the aerocycle rack sometime in 39 and started putting 9 holes on there. My 40 BC had an original matching 6 hole.

Really cool bike, you have to be super pumped.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 27, 2017)

So what's some good advice on the chewed off duck tail fender.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> So what's some good advice on the chewed off duck tail fender.
> 
> View attachment 415254




Sell the bike to me so you don't have to look at it anymore.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2017)

If you go by Tim's list the bike would be a 39.

Congrats on that sweet ride.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)

Here is an example of the smaller "linear" numbers - this one is from my 37 roadster.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 27, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> And most of the 39/40 BCs I've seen have the 2 hole light, 38s usually have the larger single hole mount.
> 
> Also, it seems like Schwinn ran out of the aerocycle rack sometime in 39 and started putting 9 holes on there. My 40 BC had an original matching 6 hole.
> 
> Really cool bike, you have to be super pumped.




What is the correct light on this thing?  I keep looking at this one and thinking the light is wrong.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> What is the correct light on this thing?  I keep looking at this one and thinking the light is wrong.
> 
> View attachment 415261




The now insanely expensive aluminum torpedo. Last few have gone for 450-600. Yikes!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## stpeteschwinn (Jan 27, 2017)

And there's the dreaded "surprise" moment when you see the condition of the tail of the front fender. What's the story with the hole in the bottom of the tank...looks factory I'm guessing as it's a half a circle but what purpose does it serve...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)

stpeteschwinn said:


> And there's the dreaded "surprise" moment when you see the condition of the tail of the front fender. What's the story with the hole in the bottom of the tank...looks factory I'm guessing as it's a half a circle but what purpose does it serve...




There is one on each side, the horn sits right above.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 27, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 415262




So is the correct one the dreaded Aluminum, or this Chrome one?


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 27, 2017)

stpeteschwinn said:


> And there's the dreaded "surprise" moment when you see the condition of the tail of the front fender.





Yeah, it's really killing the moment for me!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2017)

stpeteschwinn said:


> And there's the dreaded "surprise" moment when you see the condition of the tail of the front fender. What's the story with the hole in the bottom of the tank...looks factory I'm guessing as it's a half a circle but what purpose does it serve...






Crazy8 said:


> Yeah, it's really killing the moment for me!



Hang a mud-flap on it.
Awesome bike in a great color combo.
Way to go after what you like.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 28, 2017)

stpeteschwinn said:


> And there's the dreaded "surprise" moment when you see the condition of the tail of the front fender. What's the story with the hole in the bottom of the tank...looks factory I'm guessing as it's a half a circle but what purpose does it serve...



So the horn doesn't sound muffled

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 28, 2017)

Great bike! I love the color combo. Can't wait to see how well it cleans up.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 28, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> Yeah, it's really killing the moment for me!




It's just the way it is. part of what makes this bike this bike.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 28, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> So is the correct one the dreaded Aluminum, or this Chrome one?




Polished aluminum, the light I posted above.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 28, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Polished aluminum, the light I posted above.




So to complete the bike, I need a $125 drop stand, a $500 rear rack or the $100 rear rack, and a $600 fender light.  And where do I donate my blood to?


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree, that the fender tip is a major bummer, but better left as a old battle scar than a cosmetic surgery gone awry.
If you trim it, it will always look like some guy cut the fender off with no explanation why.
Leaving it alone, tells its story with no explanation needed.

It's a magnificent bicycle.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 28, 2017)

See, it's times like this, where Mortijohn comes in handy.
He just might have the pieces you need.



Crazy8 said:


> So to complete the bike, I need a $125 drop stand, a $500 rear rack or the $100 rear rack, and a $600 fender light.  And where do I donate my blood to?


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 29, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> So to complete the bike, I need a $125 drop stand, a $500 rear rack or the $100 rear rack, and a $600 fender light.  And where do I donate my blood to?



So let me know if you give up and want to sell it...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 29, 2017)

So I noticed this other issue last night with the rear fender....


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 7, 2017)

Getting feedback about the year again since it's for sale.  '38 or '39?  People seem to think that it's a '38 because it's missing drop stand tabs on the frame.  However, I can't find a single BC frame photo that actually has drop stand tabs.  Anyone???


----------



## Dave K (Apr 7, 2017)

I am guessing 39 because of the seat and two hole fender light.  the numbers should help nail it down.


----------

